# Reptiles Etcetera from the Ground Up! Pic Heavy!



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

It is about time I started doing this and opening up to the community a little more. I am starting to really focus on the fun stuff and I just want to start sharing.

My name is Taron Dale Langhover my finance is Leah Danielle Honaker. Here we are the owners of Reptiles Etcetera.

We love reptiles, fish, amphibians, birds, we love them all. Here are a few of our other loves.

One of our fish tanks








Rainbows Dancing for Love








Mr. SKY! The ambanja panther (thanks Bill)








P.M.G. - The Genet 








How could any Girl Resist








Knob Tails
















Pair of Red Foots ( They are scary when they breed)








Albino Rosy Boas








Phantasticus








Lineatus








Sikorae
















Mata Mata








Ebenavia inuguis


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice collection Taron. Love the Genet. 

S


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Very cool! Nice animals Taron. Thanks for sharing. 
Steve


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok loaded some more

Zebra Plecos!








Marmoset








Puppy ( oh wait that's my nephew Taydinh)








I was hungry but I think the bird won the battle. ( bird bird is a parrotlet)








Harley the Blue and Gold Macaw








Senegal Parrot - Sir Petey








Cat Geckos








Baby klemmeri










More to Come 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Some New Pairs We Just Added

True Super Blue Auratus
Male








Female








Kuhuala Camo Auratus
Pair








Fine Spot Leucomelas
Female








Male


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

awesome animals! i didn't know you could have marmosets or genets as pets!!! do you need are special certificates or anything? ps - tell your leuc to give jenny craig a call!


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Lol ya she is full of eggs right now and the exotics depend state to state but I am USDA certified to sell them and in Kansas your not required to have any other stuff.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

More marmoset pictures please! That little dude is damn cute. 
Everything else is sweet too.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Those super blue auratus are sweet.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

never heard of a genet before..but it looks freakin awesome! Very nice Taron!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

Fantastic collection!


----------



## kwnbee (Feb 8, 2011)

I want all of them! So sweet.


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you have all these at your house? Are you going to the Des Moines reptile show this fall?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know exactly what a genet is, but I WANT IT.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome pics! Nice to meet you both!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice Senegal! I had one for years when I was younger and when I moved to Wyoming someone stole it from me. His name was also Petey. One of the best birds ever, I miss him.
Jason


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Whenever I hear of a bird named Petey, I can't help but think of Dumb and Dumber... 

... Harry... I took CARE of it!


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I got to see those super blues in person last week. They're awesome looking.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

what is this guy?

can I see a pic of the marmoset enlcosure?


----------



## TWA (Apr 3, 2011)

Man How do you have time for anything?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

pnwpdf said:


> Whenever I hear of a bird named Petey, I can't help but think of Dumb and Dumber...
> 
> ... Harry... I took CARE of it!


"We've got no food, we've got no jobs.....................OUR PETS HEADS' ARE FALLIN OFF!"


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome collection. Some amazing things.


----------



## Happy_Frogger (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome collection!! Do you sell zebra plecos?


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry I have been extremely busy lately but we will try to snap more pics and get them up of more of the frog stuff.

Taron


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

lincolnrailers said:


> "We've got no food, we've got no jobs.....................OUR PETS HEADS' ARE FALLIN OFF!"


His head fell off???
-- yeah, he was pretty old.


----------

